# T/S Isaac



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope y'all are preparing yourselves. Shouldn't be too bad but this bugger is making a B-line for 8 am on Wednesday in MS. Hopefully it doesn't slow down in the gulf. Will be keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we are fixing to catch the rain and winds from it I'll let ya know how we fair out everything here is closed tonight and tomm but as for me I will be in the garage working on the bike lol.....


----------



## Cookies (Jul 22, 2012)

Hurricane Spaghetti Models / Spaghetti Charts / Tropical Forecast / Hurricane Charts Models / Tropical Update
^--- cool website I found while at work

Tropical Storm ISAAC
^---- Get some ideas on storm surge.


Oh and for the GP/Biloxi area... Start looking into winds moving in sometime after 28th around 0800z. IFFF it stays on this current track and doesn't speed up or slow down on its current path. Just sayin'


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

It's the helpless feeling I have right now being deployed and leaving my wife and 2 year old at home to ride out the storm on their own. Only plus side is my house was the only house on the block that didn't flood during katrina


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> It's the helpless feeling I have right now being deployed and leaving my wife and 2 year old at home to ride out the storm on their own. Only plus side is my house was the only house on the block that didn't flood during katrina


I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Thank you for your service.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in the UK working offshore while my family prepares for the storm. so i know how you feel. i was in africa for Rita and it was not fun.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes guys let's just hope while it is hugging us Florida boys it will break up enough.....what I am scared of for yall is the warm water it will be going over by morning......everyone pray and let's hope for the best 

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll be driving thru it to Houston  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

browland said:


> I'll be driving thru it to Houston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be safe brother


----------



## Cookies (Jul 22, 2012)

Watching the 18z gfs model run, has it putting KPOE and KBAD on the right front flank. And new orleans area. This could get hairy again.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i can say i havent been able to watch tv all night the rain is so heavy and having directv yall know the deal......but atleast there hasnt been no lightening.........the rain is picking up more and more every hour or so.....cant wait to see what the yard has in store for us in the morning


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am frying home today! About 30 min away from boarding a plane in Qatar. I just hope the airports do not shut down before I can get home. If they do I will be driving in from Houston.


----------

